# video of Brians Beam engine



## Rolland (Aug 31, 2009)

I finally got this on video it runs really well

http://www.youtube.com/v/kPEGTcUsjx4&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 31, 2009)

Well done th_wav on a Nice runner

congratulations

regards
Andy


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 31, 2009)

Good stuff Roland!!!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work Rolland, thanks for the video clip. :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Sep 1, 2009)

Very well done Rolland! :bow:

Rick


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice runner Rolland 8)

CC


----------



## Maryak (Sep 1, 2009)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> Nice runner Rolland 8)
> 
> CC



What he said. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

